# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  What's the KS Goal?

## RepRapOwner

Does anyone know what M3D plans on setting as their Kickstarter Goal?  I can see them flying right by it within a couple day, if it is under $500,000.

----------


## Maggie

I'm also curious about this too.  What amount will you guys seek on Kickstarter.  it really makes a difference because if you don't meet your goal, that's trouble.

Also what day in March are you launching the campaign?  This is directed towards M3D reps of course.

----------

